# Grooming tools pictorial



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Greyhound comb. This is fine/medium. After brushing the coat in layers, I comb through to be sure I did not miss any tangles. 










Slicker brush. On a coated dog, I only use this on the feet and underarms. My favorite slicker brush is the small one by Chris Christensen (not the one pictured). Otherwise get a very soft slicker and not a rounded one. On a dog with a puppy cut, you can use this on the body.










Rat tail combs. These are used for making the part down the back and separating hair to do top knots as well as teasing and puffing top knots. The first one has two different lengths of teeth for teasing. You can pick these up at Sally's Beauty Supply very cheaply.










Pin brushes. These are both #1 All Systems. The first is the oblong wooden one. The second is the I'm #1 27 mm pins with white soft pad. I've ordered yet another new pin brush to try (Chris Christensen gold series) and will let ya'll know what I think. The white pad one is the one I use all of the time. Never use a pin brush with balls on the ends. I like this one because it has some "give" to it so is more gentle on the coat. 










This is a flea comb. I use it to get goobers off of the face. Be careful not to pull out hair with it.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

First are nail clippers. Second are straight non-locking hemostats to pull ear hair. 










First the little blue scissors I use to cut bands out of hair. Always cut bands to remove them. Next are thinning shears. I have these regular ones as well as double-sided thinning shears. They are used for blending on puppy trims. Lastly are shears. I usually use 7 1/2 in shears, but lately am ready for something longer. I usually buy something under $50 and that works well for a home groomer. You don't have to go too fancy. 










I use make-up brushes or a toothbrush to apply and remove corn starch used to dry facial hair. Be very careful not to get it in the eyes. I add a touch of baby powder to mine for a nice scent. Straight baby powder I find too dusty. 

Grooming sprays (not pictured)...well, I've used tons. Ice on Ice by Chris Christensen is an old stand by. I also use Pantene leave in conditioner. Most commonly I use Thermasilk leave in conditioner. I also like just a touch of Coat Handler conditioner diluted in water. A little Cowboy Magic diluted in water is nice, too. It all depends on the coat and my needs. Always spritz the coat before brushing.

Waterless shampoos (not pictured)...I use either Proline self-rinse in a spray bottle or Absolutely Natural Groom Aid. I go through a lot now so mostly just use the Proline. It is purple. It comes in a squeeze type bottle and I pour it into a spray bottle. 










Bows bows and more bows. 










Grooming table, drawers, dryer, and temporary shelves (I have different black shelves normally...this pic was taken mid-move). Yes, there is even more stuff than pictures here...


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

Thank you, I am an information junky. I love to hear what other people prefer to use for grooming. It's wonderful that you took the time to share your experience with everyone.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I agree...WONDERFUL information....!!!!!
Now, if I only had the money to go and buy all those tools that I am NOT using (most of them)...and then knew exactly WHAT to do with them?!
When is your tutorial video coming? Ha Ha...in particular, you caught my attention with the thinning shears to "blend" puppy cuts...ha ha...wouldn't have the foggiest idea of what to do there...ha ha...








Where are you?! Maybe you could just come and SHOW me how... he he...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i was eyeing those thinning shears also...i just trim the hair around parkers head but was wondering how to blend it into his body..now i know. thanks! one more item i have to buy now hehehe


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 29 2004, 10:19 PM
> *i was eyeing those thinning shears also...i just trim the hair around parkers head but was wondering how to blend it into his body..now i know.  thanks!  one more item i have to buy now hehehe
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26198*


[/QUOTE]


Good, when you figure it out...talk me through it...ha ha...
Neither of the groomers I have gone to used those.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

JMM, this is wonderful, thank you. I have quite a few grooming tools, but when I started didn't know which ones were best so I bought what I found.









Looks like I'll be buying some new brushes, LOL! My husband will be rolling his eyes. He thinks I spend way too much money on Sylphide's grooming stuff...


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

THANKS! This is a big help. Anytime that you want to do a puppy topknot session, I would really love that! You are the best!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

so r is there a certain type of thinning shears to use...do u buy the expensive ones..or is that something u can go cheap on?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

WOW! Thanks for taking the time to do that!







Totally cool of ya. Thinning shears are what I need.

TLUNN--That was the biggest difference in my first and second groomer. The first one used the thinners on the body and the second one didnt. Cloud's hair would grow out so perfectly and nicely. The second person did a great job, but it didn't grow out as nicely







.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

Wow ~~~!! 

but where did u buy all your clips and bows?? i dont have a variety of clips and would love to get more


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Wow, how great of you to take time to show us your regimen! Thanks so much...  

I never put cornstarch or baby powder on the facial area...too scared I guess. That's recommended then?









~Elegant


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Wow!!!! Thank you so much for wonderful info!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Dec 30 2004, 01:11 AM
> *Wow ~~~!!
> 
> but where did u buy all your clips and bows?? i dont have a variety of clips and would love to get more
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Marilyn shared her sources for dog bows with me about a year ago and I have been thrilled with them. I don't have 300 (yet), but I've got about 5 compartment boxes full!

http://www.utopiasbows.com

http://mollymariespretties.homestead.com/ (barbara also auctions her bows on Ebay)

http://stores.ebay.com/Vals-Diva-Dos_W0QQsspagenameZl2QQtZkm

BTW, Jackie also has an awesome top knot pictorial!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks so much for the info!!!









I do have a quick question, what do you all use to remove mats? I can't find something that does a decent job.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Thank u for the info!! I really need those blending sheers too! Kodie's legs always look cut up! haha... I'm gonna buy more grooming supplies now!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Thinning shears - I have 2 pair, the ones shown and a pair of double sided thinning shears. I usually spend about $50 for decent shears. I don't need the top knotch ones, and this price range seems to provide a good product. 

Bows have come from a variety of places...

To remove mats: fingers! First I spritz with conditioner, then separate what I can with my fingers. Then, depending on the mat and how much I want to save coat, I either use a slicker from the ends slowly working it out or take my greyhound comb and use the last tooth to slowly pull the mat apart, tiny bit by tiny bit. 

When you remove a mat and break a lot of hair or cut out a mat, you are going to get more mats as the hairs of two different lengths grow. If you have a really matted dog I would cut it down and start over.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I agree...thank you, thank you for the info. I have been looking a pair of thinning shears. I was going to go to Sally tomorrow and take a look there so thanks for the info. I didn't want to spend a fortune on a pair but I also didn't want to get a cheap pair that I would just have to replace.

I don't have anywhere near the amount of bows you have, but I am working on it. Right now what Lacey likes in her hair are these little clip thingies that are really small. I too like them because they stay in her hair, don't pull at her hair, and are really easy to get out. Plus I like them because I can rearrange her hair and make her pretty again real fast.

I don't put anything under her eyes. I just use water and a washcloth to wipe under her eyes. Should I be using something? Ever since she had her babyteeth pulled she has had no problem with tearstaining, except when she had a yeast infection in her ears. I think I am very lucky with her and tearstaining. But if I should be putting something under her eyes I need to know. 

Once again, thank you for all the info.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

When do you use thinning shears?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Thinning shears are used to blend two lengths of hair together or to debulk a coat. I use them to blend the head into the body and legs into the body on cut downs. If you debulk a Maltese coat, it will turn into a giant mat so I wouldn't recommend it. I use the double-sided thinning shears for blending the head on a really, really silky coat.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh no... after you just explained that... I am confused. I dont know when or what type of shears to get now. :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

What do you need to use them for?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

JMM--how often to you bathe your babies? And how long does it take you from start to finish to bathe, brush and dry them and all! Seems like it'll take afew days







.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Mikey's daily brush out takes about 15-20 min. It used to take me about 30 minutes, but time makes you more efficient. Brush, bath, and blow dry with no trimming takes about 2 hours. Trimming him takes about 30-40 minutes (trim ends, feet). 

Jonathan in a puppy trim takes about 5 min to brush. Just a bath and blow dry about 45 minutes. A cut down with bath and all takes about 2 hours. 

I bathe them once a week. For a show coat, usually about every 5 days.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Jan 2 2005, 03:29 PM
> *That is actually a question I hae been wondering...For those of you that do bathe your babies at home, how long does it take you?
> 
> Toby is in a puppy cut (about 1 1/2 inches) and from the time I start gathering supplies for his bath (shampoo, conditioner, towel, blow dryer, serums, etc.) to the time I clean up, it is less than 30 minutes.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

It usually takes me about 45 minutes for a bath and blowdry. If I am trimming too, about an hour and a half.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Jan 2 2005, 11:36 AM
> *Jonathan in a puppy trim takes about 5 min to brush. Just a bath and blow dry about 45 minutes. A cut down with bath and all takes about 2 hours.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26884*


[/QUOTE]

JMM--Is Jonathon's picture on SM anywhere? 
I usually don't like long haired maltese, but Mikey is definitely the exception.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey is in a puppy cut. I love when her hair is longer but there is just so much work involved. I know, I did know about all the upkeep on their hair before I got her but lately with my life and headaches it is just so much easier on the both of use to keep her in a puppy cut. I do have a problem though that maybe someone can help me with. The problem is I keep the hair around her butt cut real short. I accidently trimmed some of the hair on the base of her tail and now that it is growing in there it is matting with the longer hair. What should I do? I want it to grow out and it is just a tiny amount that I accidently cut but it keeps matting there.


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

It takes me about 1 1/2 to 2 hours to bathe and groom each dog in full coat. I only do it once or twice a month. Another reason I like to do the nightly grooming is so that I can catch any problems from the start. I check the body as I go for any skin irritations, fleas, mats,debri in the eyes,extra ear hair hair or dirtiness, feet and toenails for any scrapes, cuts or irritation and last but not least the rump for anything stuck to the hair etc. It's always easier to catch things sooner than later.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Jan 2 2005, 10:21 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JMM--Is Jonathon's picture on SM anywhere? 
I usually don't like long haired maltese, but Mikey is definitely the exception.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26997
[/B][/QUOTE]










Here he is in need of a trim. I keep him in a fairly long puppy cut.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Jan 2 2005, 11:28 PM
> *Lacey is in a puppy cut.  I love when her hair is longer but there is just so much work involved.  I know, I did know about all the upkeep on their hair before I got her but lately with my life and headaches it is just so much easier on the both of use to keep her in a puppy cut.  I do have a problem though that maybe someone can help me with.  The problem is I keep the hair around her butt cut real short.  I accidently trimmed some of the hair on the base of her tail and now that it is growing in there it is matting with the longer hair.  What should I do?  I want it to grow out and it is just a tiny amount that I accidently cut but it keeps matting there.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27016*


[/QUOTE]

When there is hair of two lengths growing, it just begs mats to form. If you want to grow that bit of hair out again, you will have to be super diligent for a while, running a quick brush over it twice a day. Sometimes putting a little gel on it or something like Cowboy Magic will also help. Keeping it clean is important, so bathe once a week. Dirty hair mats easier than clean hair.


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM+Jan 3 2005, 09:06 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]










Here he is in need of a trim. I keep him in a fairly long puppy cut.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27028
[/B][/QUOTE]

OMG he's so handsom.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM+Jan 3 2005, 09:06 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

Here he is in need of a trim. I keep him in a fairly long puppy cut.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27028
[/B][/QUOTE]OMG!! He is adorable!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Jonathan does not have any tear ducts, so all of his tears go onto his face. You can see I keep the corners of his eyes trimmed closely because he tends to get skin infections due to the moisture there if I don't. Everything else is kept long and fluffy. I don't usually cut him down any shorter than 3/4 in and that's in summer. 

I actually think Mikey's coat is easier to care for even though it takes more time. Getting Jonathan's trim to look right takes forever! With Mikey, there is so little trimming.


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Jan 3 2005, 09:25 AM
> *Jonathan does not have any tear ducts, so all of his tears go onto his face. You can see I keep the corners of his eyes trimmed closely because he tends to get skin infections due to the moisture there if I don't. Everything else is kept long and fluffy. I don't usually cut him down any shorter than 3/4 in and that's in summer.
> 
> I actually think Mikey's coat is easier to care for even though it takes more time. Getting Jonathan's trim to look right takes forever! With Mikey, there is so little trimming.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27040*


[/QUOTE]

He has no tear ducts at all? When did you find out. You do an incredible job on his face. It must be hard to keep up with constant tearing.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Jonathan has no lower tear ducts, the ones that do most of the draining. I found that out by taking him to an ophthalmologist. This is the first thing I recommend people do when they have a dog with bad tear staining. It can happen in Maltese that a small amount of tissue remains covering the lower tear ducts when their eyes open as pups. If you find this out, it is very simple for the ophthalmologist to remove the tissue and open the tear ducts under anesthesia. With Jonathan, however, I found out too late as he already had a lot of scarring. 

Mikey had distichiasis (eyelashes growing into his eye from his eye rims). We removed them surgically and he doesn't stain at all now.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Here's a better picture of Mikey's face.


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Jan 3 2005, 09:37 AM
> *Jonathan has no lower tear ducts, the ones that do most of the draining. I found that out by taking him to an ophthalmologist. This is the first thing I recommend people do when they have a dog with bad tear staining. It can happen in Maltese that a small amount of tissue remains covering the lower tear ducts when their eyes open as pups. If you find this out, it is very simple for the ophthalmologist to remove the tissue and open the tear ducts under anesthesia. With Jonathan, however, I found out too late as he already had a lot of scarring.
> 
> Mikey had distichiasis (eyelashes growing into his eye from his eye rims). We removed them surgically and he doesn't stain at all now.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27048*


[/QUOTE]

I agree completely. My Hedwig had some staining as a pup and her eyes looked sore all the time. After testing for a blockage we discovered that her ducts were just inflamed (thank God). Some antibiotic ointment with cortazone cleared it up and we haven't had staining since. Micky is absolutely gorgeous by the way. Breathtaking


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

AWWWWWW. You have beautiful babies. I love Johnathon's tail.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I just trimmed all of Noriko's hair! I'm never going to do it at night again. Natural sunlight is the best time to do any haircuts! LOL Thank goodness for her curly hair. 

JMM--Do you use clippers and thinning/texturizing sheers on Johnathon's body? What in the world do you do to get his leg hair so even and perfect? Do you use scissors on his legs too?

I dont know why, but Cloud's hair is matting so much. I wonder if it's because the groomer didn't use texturizing sheers on him for his body. I usually only brush him a couple times a week. Now, I HAVE to do it everyday







Maybe I should just bring him back to the old groomer, but she never does what I want for cloud's face


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

JMM,
Thanks so much for the detailed grooming info and pictures you posted. You have been such a help to me. Your babies are beautiful









I have another grooming question, do you use or recommend the mini clippers for the foot pad and ear trimming with a puppy cut? I have been looking at a few and found an Oster with a 1" wide blade that is described as being good for that purpose. I believe it had a #40 blade. There is also a Conair, the blade is a little wider, both clippers are about 4-4 1/2" in length. These were on the PetEdge website.

I have been taking my two year olds to a groomer every 6 weeks, but now that I have three, I'm thinking I might try to groom them myself







... I am very nervous about how they will look, but at $125.00 for three, it's worth looking into don't you think??? 

Thanks again for all advice and information.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I clip Jonathan's body with a snap on comb over a 30 or 40 blade. I also brush his body with a slicker brush which breaks the ends of the coat and makes it fluff better, especially since he is so silky. 

I mostly scissor his legs, but debulk them with the clippers first (I tend to let him grow out to about 3 or so inches between cuts). I use regular straight shears on his legs. 

I use thinning shears on his head to blend it with the rest of his body and at the tops of his legs/hip area to blend that. Otherwise clippers or shears. 

Cloud is probably matting more because it is getting dry and static-y out and the groomer may be using different products on his coat. I would try a heavier conditioner. Also, when you brush him, spray on a light conditioner as you brush. 

I use the Wahl peanut 1in clipper for the paw pads and corner of Jonathan's eyes. It is a 30 blade I believe. You will have to invest initially in good equipment, but in the long run it pays off for sure. You would also benefit from having somebody demonstrate clipping so you don't cut your dog on accident. I know some people who groom them and every 3-4 months take them in for a professional job. 

I will post my clipping tutorial here.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks for the reply!









Ummmmmm, I feel sorta dumb for asking this but what is debulk?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I see...THANKS NICHOLE!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi 

When do you use the slicker brush 
And when do you use the pin bush.

What are the differenced or why do you need both?
Which brush should you use first.

I did not realize I was using a sliker brush all this time until I saw your picker. I 'm going out today to get a pin brush as well.

Chelsey has a medium coat I'm grouing it out long. Just to see if we like it. 

I also have a dematting brush... but i don't use it. I bought it for chester before we started using the bless the beast shampoo. I think i used the brush wrong because it hurt him... So I have never used it again.

By the way thanks for the pictures they really help.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Jan 23 2005, 12:14 PM
> *Hi
> 
> When do you use the slicker brush
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Do not get a pin brush with little balls on the end. It will rip the coat out. Most pet stores do not sell a good pin brush. 

I use a slicker brush on a puppy cut. On a dog with long coat, I use it on lower legs only, never on the long coat. It will break the long coat.

On a dog with long coat, I brush through the coat in small sections with the pin brush, spritzing with a conditioning spray before I brush. Once one side of the coat is brushed, I go through with the fine side of a greyhound comb to be sure there are no tangles. I find it easiest to brush a dog's body while they lay on their side. They sit or lay down for the head/chest and stand for their rear. They lay on their back in my lap for the belly and legs.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Jan 23 2005, 03:31 PM
> *Do not get a pin brush with little balls on the end. It will rip the coat out. Most pet stores do not sell a good pin brush.*


where did u buy a good pin brush?


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Yeah your right .. I went to three pet supply stores even pet smart. They did not have any of the pin brushes listed here. I was very disapointed.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i got mine from mjm's web site...the one JMM reccomended...i love it...#1allsystems 27mm pin brush with the white padlink


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee+Jan 23 2005, 04:25 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

A great place for supplies is: Chris Christensen at http://chrissystems.com/

I had bought a pin brush from Pet Edge and it was supposed to be the #1 All Systems brush (this is the brush you should get) but it has a black "base" instead of white". This makes me wonder if their products are the real thing. I ordered my Ice on Ice from Chris Christensen and it arrived quickly.

EDIT: I see that Chris Christensen pretty much sells their own brand and I don't see the #1 All Systems on their site but I think they have basically the same thing in their own brand.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

the black pad is the real thing but that is the firm brush here is s link to th black padded ones:link maybe thats why kallie hated it...wasnt soft enough


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jan 23 2005, 07:34 PM
> *the black pad is the real thing but that is the firm brush  here is s link to th black padded ones:link  maybe thats why kallie hated it...wasnt soft enough
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31025*


[/QUOTE]

Hey thanks! When I bought the one I have I had no idea there were choices... I knew I needed the #1 All Systems and ordered it and thought it was the right one until everyone on here was talking about the white pad. So, I need to get that one for sure. Thanks!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I just now placed an order for some good stuff. This site had both the #1 All Systems products as well as the Chris Christensen products so it was a good one for me. Lady's Mom had recommended it a while back. I got the 27mm pin brush with white pad, the small Chris Christensen slicker brush and some Ice on Ice which I needed. I've used it before and really like it. Charmypoo recommended it. I left it at my groomer's so I wouldn't have to remember to take it each time so I needed some for the house, too. So, I hope I'm finally all set!

http://www.cherrybrook.com/store/ProductDe...productID=62561


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I order my brushes from Cherrybrook, too. I also get my Ice on Ice, Coat Handler, and most dog products from there. I've always been very please with their service. The one time they did not have the particular thinning shears I wanted (they were discontinued), they found me an equivalent and sent them right away, no extra charges or anything.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Jan 23 2005, 09:16 PM
> *I order my brushes from Cherrybrook, too. I also get my Ice on Ice, Coat Handler, and most dog products from there. I've always been very please with their service. The one time they did not have the particular thinning shears I wanted (they were discontinued), they found me an equivalent and sent them right away, no extra charges or anything.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31043*


[/QUOTE]

That's good to hear about Cherrybrook. OK... what is "coat handler"!! Oh no... something else I need to get!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It is a brand of shampoo and conditioner. I use the Groomer's 15:1 formulas.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

This thread is oh sooo helpful!
Thanks JMM


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Ditto the above!!!!!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> First are nail clippers. Second are straight non-locking hemostats to pull ear hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi JMM,

I'm looking for those plastic drawers you have under your grooming table. I want it with the blame frame and clear draws just that like. Where did you get it??? I tried Target already...they had them but all in white. 

THANKS


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

im not JMM but i find them all the time in kmart. And you do mean a "black" frame right?


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> im not JMM but i find them all the time in kmart. And you do mean a "black" frame right?[/B]




Darn there is not a Kmart by me.







Yes the black frame.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

Those ear pluckers (hemostat) look way to long to use on a malt, especially those that jump around. I used my own small pointy tip tweezers....seemed to work well along with my fingers.

As for mats, I have none with him yet...but with my lhasa I used to cut the mat in two places verticley and then comb it out, saved most of the hair.

I was told by the breeder that a small black comb works find. That and cosmetic round tip little scissors for the eye hair...has been fine. I don't think I would used all those different combs, I had them for my lhasa and always just had a favorite comb and brush...and that was it.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=26190
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STORAGE CONTAINERS

I was in National Wholesale Liquidators this evening and I saw alot of that typ of storage containers. I even saw those blue crates in there....they were like 4 bucks. This place is cheaper than Kmart.

Here is a store Locator:
http://www.nationalwholesaleliquidators.com/store-locator

I got the Bissel hand held steam spot remover for the rug there.
I saw some other stuff I wanted there so, I will go back tomorrow.

Hope you find what you need.


----------



## Satiné_Rose (Dec 1, 2005)

<span style="color:#993399"><div align="center">Wow, thank you for sharing all of this information.</span>


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy All:

I hope you are having a great weekend.

Wow, this thread has been helpful.

Normally Karry does all the grooming. But I am becoming more involved with the new hounds.

I like the look of the #1 All Systems brushes, can someone reccomend combs to use from them?

I saw some near the bottom of this page- http://mjmcompany.com/1allsystems-pin-brush.htm

Would one of thes work well?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks Jackie!!!























Your tutorials are AWESOME. Not many will take time to help the pet owners the way you do so thank you so very very much!!!





















(((((((((((((Jackie))))))))))))))))

~ Carole, Bella, and Krista~


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> Howdy All:
> 
> I hope you are having a great weekend.
> 
> ...


The Ultimate Metal Comb would be a good choice.


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

> The Ultimate Metal Comb would be a good choice.[/B]


Howdy Jackie:

Thanks for the help.

I have a comb, a 27mm pin brush and I went ahead and got the #1 All Systems small slicker brush. I should be set in that area. I already have a pair of clippers with various plastic attachments. I think all I need is a couple of different scissors and the ear hair pluckers and I should be ready to give this grooming thing a shot.

Good thing hair grows, it gives me a chance to try things.


Thanks again.


----------



## sweetmoo (Dec 8, 2007)

Thand you so very much. I now know where to start looking . MOlly just had her first grooming session with a groomer and everything went very well. She done wonderfuly I on the other hand was mad as I just asked for a bathing and very little on cutting. pads and feet. and all looked wonderful. I got my bill which so to be just twenty dollors and because I asked to stay and watch how she was doing got charged another 8.00 dollors. was also told that when you ask to watch your not waiting your turn and they in turn work only the one dog until she's finished up. so needless to say I was a little upset. I didn't feel they should have charged that much just to bath and pluck ears. and trim pads and clean up tail area. but they did. . anyway she did great so I feel like I may be able to handle this with a little more practice . I do know that I will have to get a table for her to stand as she don't move around like she dose with me when I'm trying to just brush her out or jut putting knot up. lol..... I did take a pic and I will try to share it with you all but I wouldn't count on it being any good.. I'm not very good at the picture taking...... lol. 
http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h264/sweetmoo/
I hope I did this right. Sherrie


----------



## Cutie Pie (Nov 10, 2007)

JMM - Mant thanks for the pictures and detailed information. Your pups are so cute! :wub: 

I am amazed at how helpful everyone on this site is. This thread alone has cleared up a lot of uncertainty I had about grooming Cutie Pie myself. I have been braving through it, but feel a little better about my brush purchases and use... looks like I will be doing a little on-line shopping this evening.

On a seperate note:
My in-laws watched Cutie Pie this past week, while we were seeing my parents who have standard poodle that hates other dogs (a little crazy), and although they tried to brush him, he now has speratic matted patches. We picked him up today and I gotta take care of it now before they get worse. I want to make tonights brushing experience as painless as possible. Any recommendations?

Cutie Pie has one more shot to get and then I can have him professionally groomed every once in a while, but I will still do it between visits... cause we live in NYC and I can not imagine how much thats going to cost me. Plus I like doing it and my daughter helps!

Many thanks again.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You could try Pantene's leave-in conditioning spray. You can also apply a little conditioner straight onto the mat as long as you are going to bathe him out after. I use cowboy magic on mats. Don't know if you have that readily available. 







> JMM - Mant thanks for the pictures and detailed information. Your pups are so cute! :wub:
> 
> I am amazed at how helpful everyone on this site is. This thread alone has cleared up a lot of uncertainty I had about grooming Cutie Pie myself. I have been braving through it, but feel a little better about my brush purchases and use... looks like I will be doing a little on-line shopping this evening.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cutie Pie (Nov 10, 2007)

Thank you for the quick response. I use that on my daughter, so I do have it and I will try it on Cutie Pie.



> You could try Pantene's leave-in conditioning spray. You can also apply a little conditioner straight onto the mat as long as you are going to bathe him out after. I use cowboy magic on mats. Don't know if you have that readily available.[/B]


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

This is the greatest grooming tools pic I have seen! I found it on the posts and thought it should be seen again for the newbies like me! Thanks so much JMM!


> Greyhound comb. This is fine/medium. After brushing the coat in layers, I comb through to be sure I did not miss any tangles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Thanks for bumping up this thread, Joanne, I could use the tips here too since I just learned I need a slicker brush. I use my fingers to pluck the ear hair, Shiva wiggled a couple of times and the metal tweezers freaked her out. 

BTW, Jackie is full of great info, especially on health, training and grooming.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Good bump


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> Greyhound comb. This is fine/medium. After brushing the coat in layers, I comb through to be sure I did not miss any tangles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for sharing all of this...for a newbie to Maltese, this looks like a lot of gear...so far I have a comb, brush and a flea comb and some pretty hair bows, all I need now is a straight jacket to hold Carly in place so I can use them on her :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

I am going to order the tiny round grooming table someone posted last week 

http://grooming.petedge.com/Master-Equipme...bCategoryId=192 

that you place on top of a table etc. I keep forcing her to put up with the fussing, but she especially doesn't like me to muck about with her topknot(s), or what we have of one  . Once it's in, she will mostly leave it, if it's just an elastic band or a butterfly clip, but getting it in and out is heck. Is this how most 5 month old puppies are? I really want to do the bows etc, and have some nice ones, but even in the fluke chance I get one in, I don't feel I can leave it unsupervised, as she may eat it (she already has once). I know I have to keep at it but it is so hard, and she is so wiggly! I keep hoping that one day she will get out of the puppy stage and just accept it but I'm not sure if this is realistic. The funny thing is that she is ok dressing up for the most part.

Thanks for any info you have.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Maybe Joe or one of our fabulous moderators could pin this thread because it is definitely useful!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=26188
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do max's top knot after a bath while he is still wrapped in a towel, he does really well then, if I do it anyother time he tries to bury his head. Also maybe try to just do a band for now, and let her get used to it being up, then slowly introduce a bow. Make sure to play alot right after putting the top knot or bow in, or a walk, this may distract her until she forgets that it is there.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks for some great information! I have an awesome groomer, but she keeps her secrets to herself!  

Chris


*Come Together* - _John Lennon_


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=547980
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, so far I haven't bathed her myself.She has only had 2 baths, one the day she arrived (from Steve and Peg's house) and the other at the groomers 2 weeks ago. I have been a bit worried as she is quite itchy. I guess I should try bathing her but I'm scared. I don't really know how to dry her etc. but I guess I could figure it out. How often should she be bathed?


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

.
[/QUOTE]

Thanks, so far I haven't bathed her myself.She has only had 2 baths, one the day she arrived (from Steve and Peg's house) and the other at the groomers 2 weeks ago. I have been a bit worried as she is quite itchy. I guess I should try bathing her but I'm scared. I don't really know how to dry her etc. but I guess I could figure it out. How often should she be bathed?
[/QUOTE]

First brush her out, if there are any matts, getting them wet will only tighten them. Then I bathe Max in the kitchen sink, helps not having to lean over into the tub. I wet Max's entire body, being careful not to get water in the ears. I don't actually wet the face. I just use the extra suds and water from the body to wash the face and beard, I find that I can make sure not to get shampoo in his eyes better that way. Then rinse throughly, apply conditioner same way.

After bath I wrap whole body in a large towel, and do the top knot. Make sure not to do it too tight, or it can pull on the eye lids. Then I use my hair dryer with cool air on a low speed. I don't have a grooming table, I just put a towel ontop of the washing machine, plus I have make-shift noose from the shelf above my washer. I brush while drying, almost like you would do your own. Make sure to dry inside the ears with a towel, too much moisture in there can promote yeast infections.

Lots of treats help make it more enjoyable. 

I bathe Max about once a week, but I think once every 2 weeks is okay, depending on how much time is spent outside. I also brush daily to every other day, even now when his hair is kinda short, helps him get used to the grooming process.

I hope that helps a little. Please anybody, if there is anything in this that is incorrect please feel free to comment on it. Don't worry I am not sensitive.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

One thing I would add - be sure to have a rubber mat of some sort in the tub or sink so your baby doesn't slip around too much. It helps to keep them calmer.

If she is itchy, you may want to try an oatmeal shampoo or one for sensitive skin. Good luck!


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> One thing I would add - be sure to have a rubber mat of some sort in the tub or sink so your baby doesn't slip around too much. It helps to keep them calmer.
> 
> If she is itchy, you may want to try an oatmeal shampoo or one for sensitive skin. Good luck![/B]


thanks!


----------

